# Chiropractor.



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Trying to find a good chiropractor in Zamalek or Maadi.
Preferably qualified, with international experience, and really good english.


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*one option*

I haven't used him yet myself but i was told by staff there is one with a base or clinic at CSA maadi that might be worth a look.


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Thankyou!!!!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

There is a place called Dutch Touch that I hear is good. They should have a website or the CSA will know.


----------

